# Toto fans?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Are there any Toto fans here? 
I just got the new Toto XIV delivered and been listening to it for the past hour. Wow these guys still have what to takes to make a great album  Highly recommend it, well mastered and the vocals are still amazing. The CD I got also includes the live concert they did on DVD.
:T


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I only have Toto 4 which I occasionally pull out and listen to.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Presents in the mail, how wonderful! I'm sure I'd recognize their hits if I heard them, but never really sought them out. That's about to change because you've got my curiosity up. Would like to hear from you about how the DVD compares.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have not had a chance to put the DVD in yet maybe tonight. I will let you know as soon as I have time.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Does it sound like Africa?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It definitely has that signature sound however some of the songs have a more in front electric guitar presence.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

chashint said:


> Does it sound like Africa?


http://www.amiright.com/misheard/song/africa.shtml


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Kerry livgren has many solo albums after Kansas that are very good


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

This is all over my head (in Oz)

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't think this has been mentioned here on the Shack yet, but Mike Porcaro passed away last month. 

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/toto-bassist-mike-porcaro-dead-at-59-20150315

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes, it's mentioned on the DVD that comes with it. The DVD is not a concert but about an hour of interviews, recording studio videos and other clips. Not really worth it unless your a serious collector. Non the less the CD is fantastic!


----------

